# 826OXE vs 826HD



## bidonnant (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi There!
I've been lurking this great forum for a while but haven't found what I'm looking for, so I decided to make an account finally!

My 35-ish year old MTD 826 snowflite seems to have kicked the can. The blower itself is fine, but the tecumseh engine is done and I don't want to repower it. I'm looking at getting myself either the 826OXE or 826HD but I can't decide between the two. 

I currently live at a house with a 15ft wide by 100ft long gravel driveway. However, I live in Midland Ontario which gets 125 inches of snow in an average year and my property is on a major thoroughfare so I'm always dealing with the pile at the end of the driveway. 

I also want something that my wife would be comfortable using if ever I'm not home.

Based on this, would you recommend the 826OXE or the 826HD? Other than the more heavy duty construction, will the 826HD give me any step up in throwing distance and ability to deal with the end of the driveway?

Thanks for the advice!
JR


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF JR


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to SBF!

If you compare specifications between the two models on Toro's website, you'll find that the differences between these two models are tire size, auger size, power steering (HD uses triggers, regular OXE does not), and the HD is quite a bit heavier -- 243 lbs vs. 176 lbs. Interestingly, they use the same engine, so power shouldn't be any different. The HD specs out with a little longer throwing distance, but I'd imagine that's attributable to the larger auger if anything. And, of course, there's a noticeable price difference. Whichever, you choose, you can't go wrong. These are both very nice snowblowers.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37781
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-826-oxe-38805


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The hd is the way to go. You will love watching your wife using the power steering from in side your warm house. hahaha


----------



## bidonnant (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys! I think I will go with the HD since it will hopefully last longer, my dealer is offering me $100 off, and it qualifies for 0% financing for 36 months which spreads the financial burden around a bit.

JR


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure you are making the right move there..


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

That's the same deal that I got on my 826HD. I've used it twice and it preformed wonderfully. I'm 70 years old and the handling was just what I expected. Well balanced. 
Hope yours serves you well.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You and your wife will be fighting over how gets to use the new Toro .


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Aside from the power plant being the same, they behave much different due to the rest of the differences between the two. They are so perfectly balanced so don't let the weight be a deciding factor. The upcharge on the HD is a small price to pay for the years of use you'll get.


----------

